# 如何修复坏了的emerge....呢？？？

## qing

我删了/var下的所有东西。。。

就这样了。。。

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2004

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 10, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7161, in ?

    do_upgrade(mykey)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7099, in do_upgrade

    myworld=open("/"+WORLD_FILE,"w")

IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '//var/lib/portage/world'

----------

## akar

這樣可以嗎？

```

# mkdir /var/lib/portage

# touch /var/lib/portage/world

```

----------

## bigmonk

emerge 没坏。

按楼上的做法做也不行，world 没内容了。

----------

## qing

是的。。没坏。。。谢各位。。

----------

